# Just started playing clarinet again after 16yrs



## leegary

I just ordered a white plastic clarinet for beginners. I have not played since 1999. And its much more difficult than I remembered. Even blowing and trying to hold a note is very difficult for me. What am i doing wrong?? I have to blow really hard just to get a note out, and the higher notes on the scale are even more difficult, hardly any sound comes out just air!


----------

